# Sponsoring my wifes Visa - quick question



## colly (Dec 15, 2009)

Moving to Dubai very soon, I get a visa/residence permit from my job and then I sponsor my wife. I just read in some of the documentation that "If the wife does not carry the same nationality of the husband - you'll need an Affidavit letter from the husband's consulate"

Can anyone explain what this means exactly? My wife is from Brazil and I am from Ireland. What do I need to get an from where exactly? Is this here before I go or is it in the Irish Embassy in UAE?

Would anyone know? Thanks.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

colly said:


> Moving to Dubai very soon, I get a visa/residence permit from my job and then I sponsor my wife. I just read in some of the documentation that "If the wife does not carry the same nationality of the husband - you'll need an Affidavit letter from the husband's consulate"
> 
> Can anyone explain what this means exactly? My wife is from Brazil and I am from Ireland. What do I need to get an from where exactly? Is this here before I go or is it in the Irish Embassy in UAE?
> 
> Would anyone know? Thanks.


Never heard of this, following as I'm in the process now.


----------



## colly (Dec 15, 2009)

I think I get it from the embassy in UAE but just need to confirm.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

colly said:


> I think I get it from the embassy in UAE but just need to confirm.


I was just at the immigration center and they told me I need to get it from my embassy here.


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

The US Embassy doesn't issue NOC's so no idea how to proceed right now.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

Is this a new thing again now? Aren't affidavit letters for the purpose of proving you're allowed to get married?
Wouldn't an attested marriage certificate and a salary certificate from spouse's employer be sufficient (in addition to ejari, Dewa and etc)?


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

QOFE said:


> Is this a new thing again now? Aren't affidavit letters for the purpose of proving you're allowed to get married?
> Wouldn't an attested marriage certificate and a salary certificate from spouse's employer be sufficient (in addition to ejari, Dewa and etc)?


No it wasn't sufficient, but this is only for people who are married and not the same nationality.

I went back to the Amer Center and showed them the letter I received from the US Consulate stating they did not do NOC's. They told me to go to Al Manara Center and speak with immigration, so this morning I went and spoke with the manager. He told me "no problem" he would sign off on it if I brought the visa paperwork to him to sign. I went back to the Amer Center and told them this, they processed our application without issue. I asked no need to go back and get a signature? They said, no it's OK if they said it's not a problem. The older I get the less respect I have for government processes, of any nation I've dealt with.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> No it wasn't sufficient, but this is only for people who are married and not the same nationality.
> 
> .


Strange that... My spouse and I have different nationalities and we have never needed an affidavit. Let's see what happens when the visas are up for renewal next year...


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

QOFE said:


> Strange that... My spouse and I have different nationalities and we have never needed an affidavit. Let's see what happens when the visas are up for renewal next year...


If you are both European I don't think it would matter frankly.


----------



## QOFE (Apr 28, 2013)

XDoodle****** said:


> If you are both European I don't think it would matter frankly.



Ok... That's probably it then. We're both Europeans...


----------



## Princessdubai (Jul 25, 2019)

mhhhh... my husband is from Europe, so we have different nationalities and have recently made our renewals, no one was asking for a Affidavit.


----------

